# ... by inserting a finger into the detector.



## Melissza

Hello!
I am trying to translate the following sentence to Hungarian and I need help with structuring the second part. I'm unsure whether it is possible to translate it using this structure or whether I should just try to reword it another way.

"The trial must be initiated _by inserting a finger into the detector_." 

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Melissza


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Melissza and welcome to our forum 

Not knowing really what it is about, I'd suggest something like: ... az ujj érzékelőbe (- >ha a _detector_ ez) helyezésével történik /kezdődik.
(Szerintem a "must"-ról valószínűleg el lehet felejtkezni a fordításnál ilyesformán.)


N.B. A "való"-t direkt hagytam ki. Nem lesz tőle se jobb, se érthetőbb a fordítás. (I suppose you've understood, just in case, and summed up: avoid using "való", it's not "pretty" or useful really.)


----------



## Melissza

Szia Zsanna!

Köszi a válaszodat! Valószínűleg jobban meg kéne magyaráztam a helyzetet, de ez már jó tudni!

Ez egy psichológiai teszthez lesz. Az előző fázisban a próba automatikuson indult. A második fázisnak a lényege az, hogy most már nem automatikuson indul, hanem kézzel (vagy inkább ujjal) kell indítani. De ugyanabban a mondatban szeretnék mondani, hogyan indítson (mint az angol verzióban).

Remélem hogy világosabb lett, és bocsáss meg a hibás írásomat!

Melissza


----------



## Ateesh6800

Feel free to reword the sentence in the most natural way you can think of. The English structure "by doing sg" never has a very natural and easy translation into Hungarian, so feel free to break away from the original sentence structure.

Eg.: "A próbát/tesztet/vizsgálatot azzal kezdjük, hogy behelyezzük az ujjat (az ujját, az ujjunkat, stb.) a detektorba."

*A.*


----------



## Melissza

Ateesh,

Thanks for your reply! I think I will have to surrender and use two sentences. It is supposed to be a summary of the aim of that phase of the experiment and the main point is that the trials have to be initiated. I want that to be the primary piece of information and the means of initiating it to be secondary. I think the sentence you suggested could be read in that way(?).
Nevertheless, you have answered my question as to whether or not there exists an analogous structure in Hungarian - it seems not  

Thanks for your help!
Melissza


----------



## Ateesh6800

Melissza said:


> Thanks for your reply!







Melissza said:


> I think the sentence you  suggested could be read in that way.



I believe so.



Melissza said:


> Nevertheless, you have answered my question as to whether or not there  exists an analogous structure in Hungarian - it seems not



Well, you know the story about giving a fish or giving a net.  I try to give comments that are useful for the future as well. 

But on that point again -- there certainly exists a somewhat analogous structure: the verb forms with -va/-ve, -ván/-vén. However, these are rarely used for the same purposes as the gerund (-ing) in English.

Thanks for the feedback! 

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Összegyúrva az előbbieket ez közelebb áll talán ahhoz, amit mondani akarsz:

A teszt második fázisának elindításához az ujjat a detektorba kell helyezni.


----------



## Melissza

Köszi Zsanna!!


----------

